# Looking For Parts



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Help everyone, I have a guy thats looking for the head and plunger for the injector pump on a Case 500 diesel with the 377 diesel engine. It should be the American Bosch pump. This is for a 6 cylinder engine. I think this pump may have been used on some olivers also. The guy maybe interested in a used pump or just the parts. I'm not smart when it comes to diesel pumps so here is how he stated it to me.

THE HYDRAULIC HEAD WHICH SITS ON TOP OF THE PUMP WHERE THE LINES HOOK UP IS THE PART THAT'S BAD ON MINE. IT HAS A PLUNGER THAT GOES THROUGH THE CENTER AND IT STUCK AND BROKE. ALSO THE LEVER THAT GOES THROUGH THE SIDE OF THE HEAD.

If anyone can help please let me know. I might also be willing to do some horse trading. On another matter he is also looking for a usable speedometer for a Case 930.
caseman-d


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

I think his best bet, would be to call Don L for a rebuilt pump, and use his as a core. The money in those pumps is the head.
Word to the wise, when you find and old case with AB dsl pump that has been sittting up for awhile, check the plunger for free movement before starting.They stick ,and if you try to start the tractor in this condition , you break the pump.:dazed:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Mike. I have heard of others breaking there pumps that way. Guess I must be lucky so far. Thats another reason I hate to sell any of my parts, about the time I do then I'll have to pay twice as much to find another one. 

How does one go about checking them first?? Do you have to pull the pump first? I have 2 500's that have been sitting for several years and I hope to get started on making one out of 2 this summer so I want to know how to check them out first. Since they are my next oldest project it is time to get started on them this summer.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/For%20Sale/100-0034_IMG.jpg>

The tractor on the left I tore the engine down and when winter come along I put the engine parts in a tool chest and some one tought they needed the chest and parts worse than I did    The one on the right was suppose to have cherry fenders and was to be complete except the grille. Makes me wonder how some people sleep at night. Anyways the one on the right will be a donor for the one on the left   .
caseman-d


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

I will check with my partner on what you need to do with the pump. He takes care of the dsl's. I sold my last used pump a year ago to a man with same problem. Don quoted his rebuilt pumps cheaper than i can have one rebuilt here in Va. I think they were around 699.00 to 799.00. Iwas quoted 2000.00 for pump and injectors rebuilt at a local fuel service shop.The injectors were a small part of that quote! ( 380.00 )

I got the LA painted , install decals mon. I need a wiring diagram for the tractor, do you have anything like that?

I have a good LP head for a DC if you need one.
Thanks Mike


----------

